# One for the kitchen designers please :)



## nev (1 Apr 2018)

Warning! Cheapskate alert!
Well not that cheap but... I have the option of some pre loved Silestone worktops but they're just a bit short for my needs by a 'corner', i.e. laid out in an L the corner 700x600 is missing. Would it look silly if I put something like a 900 x 900 ish quarter circle in wood over the top of the corner with a front 'valance' to give the impression of the quartz tops slotting into/under the quarter circle block? (a _bit _like the lovely walnut bit in Dr Bobs post
(And a matching breakfast bar at a right angle to and at the other end of the 2.5m quartz top)

Any suggestions for an alternative in the corner?

cheers
nev


----------



## MattRoberts (1 Apr 2018)

Personally, I'd have a square top of wood, raised so the counters recess slightly into it. Kind of like a butcher block corner.

I think that would look better than a curve, and would be easier to make


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Apr 2018)

Build a higher unit in over the gap? Bread bin, spice rack, storage for oven trays and or cooking utensils ...............?


----------

